# Hunting is it in the Blood?



## Austin1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hunting is it learned or in the Blood? I love to to hunt Just got back a few hours ago from shooting some Spruce grouse. But my question is, is hunting in the blood a deep DNA thing or is it learned. I will comment on this after a few responses but my comment has to do with my situation and family and what I have seen first hand aka observered.


----------



## deeker (Sep 19, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Hunting is it learned or in the Blood? I love to to hunt Just got back a few hours ago from shooting some Spruce grouse. But my question is, is hunting in the blood a deep DNA thing or is it learned. I will comment on this after a few responses but my comment has to do with my situation and family and what I have seen first hand aka observered.



Yes.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 19, 2009)

deeker said:


> Yes.


Learned or in the Blood?


----------



## deeker (Sep 19, 2009)

All of the above.


----------



## deeker (Sep 19, 2009)

Hunting is the oldest profession. Used it to pay for the second oldest profession. Since man first walked the earth.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Great reply! but for me it's in the blood I will comment on that later.
P.S I am starting to sound like Space Mule lol.


----------



## deeker (Sep 19, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Great reply! but for me it's in the blood I will comment on that later.
> P.S *I am starting to sound like Space Mule lol.*




Don't let that happen.

It is in a lot of us for several different reasons. Challenge, competition with the animals in their backyards matching wits with them. Our own instinctive traits both environmentally and genetically.

Survival being the biggest. Not to defeat the animals hunted, but to learn enough of their traits to actually kill one. It takes more than non hunters could hope to understand.

To say it is like a loud whistle to a dog. Or a soft squeak to a cat, would be to over state it.

Glad to confuse and confound.

Kevin


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 19, 2009)

My dad was not keen on hunting, for him it was all a part of keeping the pests down on the farm. I had to pester the neighbours as a kid to get to go hunting as there was little chance of getting my dad to take me. My mother hates guns. They didnt have a problem with me hunting but certainly didnt encourage it.

And yet I used to hunt every day, love it.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I figure it's in the Blood.My Dad was not a hunter but Moms side of the family could not be kept out of the woods. I have a Big brother who was adopted one day he just asked mom and dad why he was different and they told him. Mom used to keep care of foster babies waiting for adoption and decided to keep him.
He is no tree hugger and a great shot and super with a chainsaw!He say's he just does not have the patients for hunting or fishing unless it's gopher shooting.
But I couldn't ask for a better big Brother that would take me out fishing when I would pester him lol. We always joke about that.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 20, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> My dad was not keen on hunting, for him it was all a part of keeping the pests down on the farm. I had to pester the neighbours as a kid to get to go hunting as there was little chance of getting my dad to take me. My mother hates guns. They didnt have a problem with me hunting but certainly didnt encourage it.
> 
> And yet I used to hunt every day, love it.


Your Mom is the opposite of mine If she lived in the U.S she would probably have 20 pistols lol.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 20, 2009)

When Uncle Ted left the Make A Wish Foundation, it was over a young man and his final wish.

The young man was dieing of cancer, outside reaches gave him less then a year to live. 

This young man has never been hunting, but wanted to go very badly, it was his final wish to hunt with Uncle Ted and put some healthy venison in the freezer so his family could eat healthy an not get cancer after he died! 

It was all set, Uncle Ted was going to pick up the tab for everything he was so deeply moved by this unselfish young man that it was a race to get his out hunting before he would die. 

The Make a Wish people pulled the plug, they said they will have nothing to do with killing innocent creatures, and said that they would lose contributors if they let the young man go hunting. 

Our own ideas are dwarfed by this dieing young mans final wish as a hunter-gather, it's purely DNA.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 20, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> When Uncle Ted left the Make A Wish Foundation, it was over a young man and his final wish.
> 
> The young man was dieing of cancer, outside reaches gave him less then a year to live.
> 
> ...


That's just sad!


----------



## luckycutter (Sep 21, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> When Uncle Ted left the Make A Wish Foundation, it was over a young man and his final wish.
> 
> The young man was dieing of cancer, outside reaches gave him less then a year to live.
> 
> ...



Make a wish foundation is going to lose some contributers when I get the word out. This is one of many examples of, "when you really want to help someone out you are going to have to do it yourself."


----------



## luckycutter (Sep 21, 2009)

Hunting can be seen as just another activity people may or may not enjoy. I know some great hunters that really are not into it. They have incredible hunting skills, but little to no motivation. They would rather get their meat at the store and do something else with their time. Others hunt because they can not afford meat at the store, otherwise they would not hunt. I also know people who love to hunt, but really are not very good at it. 

I was raised in the burbs in the Mid west. No one I knew hunted. After moving to Oregon I was slowly introduced to the hunting lifestyle. Those that are real hunters know that hunting is much more than a sport/ activity. Hunting is a way of life, and a good one at that. hunting might be in the DNA,but for many some socialization is needed for motivation.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 21, 2009)

luckycutter said:


> Hunting can be seen as just another activity people may or may not enjoy. I know some great hunters that really are not into it. They have incredible hunting skills, but little to no motivation. They would rather get their meat at the store and do something else with their time. Others hunt because they can not afford meat at the store, otherwise they would not hunt. I also know people who love to hunt, but really are not very good at it.
> 
> I was raised in the burbs in the Mid west. No one I knew hunted. After moving to Oregon I was slowly introduced to the hunting lifestyle. Those that are real hunters know that hunting is much more than a sport/ activity. Hunting is a way of life, and a good one at that. hunting might be in the DNA,but for many some socialization is needed for motivation.


I agree with this. For me it's in the blood when the leaves turn and you can smell fall in the air all my thoughts are on hunting! I have a very good friend that is 100% Native and he always say's you can out indian a indian lol. But I know many that it is a social thing that men and some gal's do but still it's in the back of their brain that say's fall time you should be in the woods or mountains.
Last winter was bad -40 and the grouse numbers are down so tomorrows grouse hunt might not be so good, I will still cut a 1/2 cord of wood though.
Deer and Elk season for me does not kick off till snow is on the ground anyway temps this week will hit 90F during the day, I rather have 5°F for big game do not want the meat to spoil lol.
For those that are not hard core it is great to meet them and see them in the wood's. Get out and give hunting a try now I sound like the commercials on T.V for Alberta tourism.


----------

